
A response to people who ask: “How do I get into Movies?” - smacktoward
http://www.cineman.co.uk/
======
ggm
Encyclopedic. About all that is missing is contacts and that's probably not
missing I just skimmed over it, but implicitly all these people are rehired
because they know each other and have huge mutual trust based on experience.

I recall discussing with a stedicam operator how hard it is to get a union
ticket from the media arts and entertainment alliance without a job, and how
hard it is to get a job without a union ticket. Maybe thats changed. (I did a
channel 4 funded 16mm film course in the 1980s in Leeds and did some focus
pulling for a friend graduating from the BBC film school in cheltenham)

